# Has anyone applied to their Primary Care Trust to get funding moved?



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Fertility Friends! 

I hope someone can help or advise me please.

Diagnosed POF, need a donor. NHS will fund. BUT within my postcode area (Bedfordshire) my local hospital can only refer me to one of 5 Fertility clinics - 2 of which DO NOT offer Donor eggs and the others have a minimum 2 year waiting list. However, just up the road at CARE Northampton there is no waiting list - they have donors ready and waiting. So obviously we want to go to CARE.

Our GP (and CARE) told us to contact our primary care trust for a "individual funding request" - to ask that funding be transfered to Northampton. So the GP wrote on our behalf. They said NO. So the GP wrote again and again they said NO.  Their resons were "a matter of contractual law" - ie the hospital can only refer to those 5 clinics because they made contracts with them years ago. They don't see to understand that 2 clinics are unsuitable to start with as they dont do donor egg. To me this seems that they are not providing the appropriate care and therefore should move the funding.

So now we feel a bit stuck. Does anyone know who the Primary care Trust are held accountable to? Has anyone been in the same situation? Has anyone gone it themselves to try to recruit a donor?

Any advice please!

Its very frustrating that they funding is there. But our PCT cannot give us satisfactory care (((((((((((((( 

Yoga


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

PCTs are NHS organisations and are ultimately under the department of health.

You can first of all complain to the PCT and if you get nowhere you can complain to the Parlimentary Ombudsman

http://www.ombudsman.org.uk/home

http://www.ombudsman.org.uk/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/3933/New-Health-Form-0181_December_2011__web.pdf

You can get some help with this funding issue from Infertility Network.

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/

/links


----------



## yoga31 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you Holly!


----------

